# Best way to keep latex looking wet?



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

I've used baby oil on one my friend had and it worked pretty good to give it that shiny look. Just rub it over the mask and then dab it off with a paper towel to get off the excess.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I like the baby oil idea. If you want it to be permanently glossy, this stuff is great: http://www.liquitex.com/Products/varglossvarflex.cfm


----------



## Scarcophagus (Sep 24, 2010)

Baby Oil. So simple! Duh  Thanks alot!


----------



## STAREMPIREUS (Sep 6, 2010)

*DO NOT USE BABY OR MINERAL OIL ON LATEX it will break down the latex . Use only Latex grease paint from a professional costumer / make up supply store . They will have the proper colors and glosses to apply .*


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

STAREMPIREUS said:


> *DO NOT USE BABY OR MINERAL OIL ON LATEX it will break down the latex . Use only Latex grease paint from a professional costumer / make up supply store . They will have the proper colors and glosses to apply .*


I put it on my friends mask 2 years ago and have had no problems....Matter of fact I just dug it out and took this pic of it..


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Oils will degrade latex over time, although with slush cast rubber latex I would imagine it will take longer. Foam latex will be eaten away at by oils rather quickly, so do not use oil or oil based products on foam latex if you want to keep it for a long time.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Try aromorall or Folkart makes a flexable klearkote that works great!!


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

Glycerin works well.


----------



## Crawling Chaos (Aug 23, 2009)

I use a product called "Perma Wet", which is sold by monstermakers.com. However, I believe you have to put in a minimum order of $25, so unless you happen to need other supplies from them, it's probably not worth it.


----------



## Scarcophagus (Sep 24, 2010)

*Thanks All*

Thanks to all for the good ideas. This is just one of those ReelFx prosthetics ( the Ghoul), so i don't really care if it lasts or not, it's just a one time deal, so Im thinking given all the nooks and crannies, im gonna flood it with Baby Oil and go from there.


----------

